# Unser "neues" Haus.... und der Teich dahinter!



## Michael G. (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Zusammen ich heiße Michael und bin 37 Jahre alt vor 2 Jahren haben wir uns ein eigenen Haus gekauft. Und hinter diesem Haus liegt ein Teich... der nun mit dazu gehört...nun gehen wir in die 3 Saison

Meine Frau würde lieber statt des Teiches Rasen sehen ich kann mich dem aber nicht anschließen und habe ihn ins Herz gefasst... trotz alle Algen,  und Mücken..... 

Meine privaten Versuche haben außer Geld zu verschlingen nicht so viel gebracht und nun möchte ich gerne mit eurer Hilfe das Ganze nochmal mit ein paar Tipps, von Leuten die nicht nur was verkaufen wollen erneut angehen. Ich

Dazu möchte ich erst mal hier eine ordentliche Dokumentation der Grunddaten, Fotos und der vorhandenen Technik zusammen stellen. danach vermutlich noch ein extra Hilfe Thema eröffnen?

Danke für die Aufnahme
LG Michael


----------



## Ida17 (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Michael und herzlich Willkommen!

Das wäre sehr schade, wenn der Teich, der mit Sicherheit schon ein Zuhause für viele Tiere geworden ist, einfach abgerissen wird.
Gerne stehen wir Dir mit Rat und Tat zur Seite und hoffen Deine Frau auch davon überzeugen zu können. 

Schieß los mit Deinen Fragen, eine Antwort wird sich immer finden! 
Ansonsten viel Spaß bei uns, den Teichbekloppten


----------



## Michael G. (3. Apr. 2019)

Vielen Dank für die freundliche Aufnahme.... wie gehe ich am besten vor? Alles hier rein packen Fotos und Fragen? Oder für jeden Themenkomplex extra Bereiche aufmachen?

LG aus dem Emsland


----------



## PeBo (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Michael, erst einmal ein herzliches Willkommen.
Ja wenn schon eine Teichvorstellung, dann doch bitte jetzt gleich hier mit Bildern.
Die Bilder bitte hier hochladen und nicht nur einen Link setzen. Das macht das ganze einfach Zukunftssicherer.
 Deine Fragen kannst du ja sicherlich hier auch gleich los werden, aber bitte nicht zu viele auf einmal, weil dann die Hemmschwelle zum Antworten wesentlich höher ist.

Gruß Peter


----------



## ina1912 (3. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Michael! 

auch von mir herzlich willkommen hier im Forum! Ich finde es gut, dass Du den Weg hierher gesucht und gefunden hast. Kann mich Ida nur anschließen, wir helfen Dir gerne bei der Verbesserung Deines Teiches. Eigentlich kannst Du gleich hier in diesem Thema mit der Vorstellung und den Fotos vom Teich loslegen und Fragen stellen. vielleicht haben wir ja auch erstmal Fragen zu den Fotos...
na dann viel Spaß Spaß dabei  und sicher melden sich noch andere "alte Teich-Hasen"

lg Ina


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

Medium 32516 anzeigen
Hier unser Teich von der Terrasse aus. Abmaße ca. 6x5m

Medium 32517 anzeigen
Selbe Blickrichtung. Hinweis wir schauen jetzt genau nach Süden

Medium 32514 anzeigen
Hier sieht man die Ufergestaltung etwas. Leider ist der Teich an der tiefsten Stelle max. 1m ich werde dies demnächst genauer ausmessen. Theoretisch könnte der Wasserstand aufgrund der Teichfolie noch einige cm höher stehen tut er aber nie....

Medium 32513 anzeigen
Das sind unsere __ Enten die jedes Jahr wiederkommen

Medium 32512 anzeigen
Das ist der Bachlauf aktuell mit einer Folie später mehr ;.-)


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

*Wo wollen wir hin.... grobes Projekt für die Zukunft*
- Naturnaher Teich
- Minimaler Fischbesatz
- wenig Algen
- Winterhart
- Grüne Oase
- Keine dauerhaft laufende Technik (Für die Atmosphäre gerne den Bachlauf oder Springbrunnen zuschalten, bei Bedarf zeitweise auch mal das UV Gerät)

*Wo waren die letzten 2 Jahre Probleme?*
- Grüne Fadenalgen noch und nöcher....
- Wasserverlust wenn die Pumpe
   Dazu habe ich den Bachlauf mit Folie ausgelegt. Dann stabilisierte sich der Wasserstand
   Demnach vermute ich im Bachlauf einen Riss
   Oder ich habe nun viel über Kapilareffekt hier gelesen
   ich werde dazu mal Nahaufnahmen vom Bachlauf nachreichen

*Was wären mal ein paar Grundschritte?*
-Sollte ich das Wasser mal ablassen oder den teichschlamm ordentlich absaugen?
-Bevor man mit Bepflanzung des Ufers etc. voranschreitet?


----------



## Skadi (4. Apr. 2019)

Guten Morgen Michael,

... ja wo sind sie denn die Fotos ... ich sehe nichts .


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Michael,
> 
> ... ja wo sind sie denn die Fotos ... ich sehe nichts .


Siehst du die Fotos einen Beitrag weiter oben nicht? Bin noch unsicher mit dem Forum aber ich sehe Sie....


----------



## troll20 (4. Apr. 2019)

Skadi schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Michael,
> 
> ... ja wo sind sie denn die Fotos ... ich sehe nichts .


Ja hat denn da der Uploadfilter zugeschlagen


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

troll20 schrieb:


> Ja hat denn da der Uploadfilter zugeschlagen


Bitte nochmal gucken habe an den Einstellungen was geändert....


----------



## Skadi (4. Apr. 2019)

...jetzt sind die Bilder da  .


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

Macht es Sinn da wir immer  sehr viele Algen immer hatten, den Teichschlamm abzusaugen?
An vielen Stellen ist die Teichfolie direkt sichtbar kein Kies mehr drauf? Gefährlich?


----------



## Ida17 (4. Apr. 2019)

Moin,

hübsches Fleckchen habt Ihr da, ein paar Pflanzen täten dem Teich sicherlich noch gut, gerade was die Algen betrifft.
Schlamm zu entsorgen ist nie verkehrt, aber bitte nicht alles und nicht klinisch rein.
Zu jetzigen Jahreszeit ist es eh problematisch, da sich viele __ Kröten und __ Frösche im Teich tummeln und dort ablaichen.


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

Ida17 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hübsches Fleckchen habt Ihr da, ein paar Pflanzen täten dem Teich sicherlich noch gut, gerade was die Algen betrifft.
> Schlamm zu entsorgen ist nie verkehrt, aber bitte nicht alles und nicht klinisch rein.
> Zu jetzigen Jahreszeit ist es eh problematisch, da sich viele __ Kröten und __ Frösche im Teich tummeln und dort ablaichen.



Dankeschön ja wir mögen es auch... aber der Teich ist wirklich ziemlich karg.... Wo die Reste des Schilfs stehen (muss ich den noch komplett zurück schneiden?). Stelle ich mir eine hohe Schilfwand vor um etwas mehr Schatten zu erhalten im Sommer.

Aber welche Pflanzen bieten sich denn an gegen Algen ich habe mal etwas über Wasserhyazinten gelesen?

LG Michael


----------



## ina1912 (4. Apr. 2019)

so ganz genau kann ich es nicht erkennen  aber das __ Schilf ist möglicherweise kein Schilf, sondern __ Rohrkolben. Mach mal bitte eine Nahaufnahme. beim dran Ziehen würde Rohrkolben ziemlich schnell nachgeben, Schilf nicht. abschneiden würde ich in beiden Fällen. 
und dann warte mal noch ein zwei Wochen, mal sehen, was sonst noch so alles anfängt zu wachsen am Teich.
wenn Du etwas stark Nährstoffe Verbrauchendes suchst, dann evtl. nicht unbedingt etwas für die Sumpfzone, das wuchert Dir in einigen Jahren nur die schöne Sicht auf den Teich zu. Suche lieber Schwimmpflanzen und Pflanzen für unter Wasser. Die Wasserhyazinthe als Schwimmpflanze ist nicht schlecht, aber.... a) weiß ich nicht, ob die nicht als Exot schon verboten worden ist und b) ist sie auf jeden Fall nicht winterhart.. d. h. wenn sie dann abstirbt, hinterlässt sie auch wieder nur Nährstoffe im Teich.
für unter Wasser eignet sich zb __ Hornkraut als Starkzehrer. Das geben hier auch oft Teichbesitzer für wenig Geld oder umsonst ab. Allerdings dauert das noch ein wenig, da ist im Moment noch kein Austrieb zu sehen. im Sommer gibt es davon reichlich.

wenn am Rand in der Sumpfzone so gar nichts weiter wachsen sollte, dann hättest Du noch Zeit, Dir passende nicht wuchernde Sumpfpflanzen auszusuchen.

und jetzt zum Thema Beschattung : lieber außerhalb des Teiches etwas Hohes pflanzen, nicht im Teich. Schilf ist riskant für die Folie und wuchert auf Dauer auch alles zu. Wie wäre es denn mit schönen Gräsern oder einem Sonnensegel? 

lg Ina


----------



## Olli.P (4. Apr. 2019)

Hi,

mal was zu den __ Enten:

So schön die Tiere auch sein mögen die ka..en dir den Teich zu und du wirst nie nicht klares Wasser bekommen bzw. die Fadenalgen los werden. 
Und sie werden dir auch die ein oder andere Jungpflanze raus reissen, wegfuttern...........

Wenn sie schon am brüten sind, lass sie dieses Jahr noch bleiben, ansonsten sieh zu das du sie irgendwie verscheuchen kannst. 

Harte Worte, aber das ist die Realität...................


----------



## Michael G. (4. Apr. 2019)

Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal was zu den __ Enten:
> 
> ...



 Tja die Enten kommen wohl schon seid 5-10 Jahren dahin.. uns gehört das Haus seid 2,5 Jahren... da fühlen wir uns leider nicht im Recht... und meine Frau wäre sehr viel schneller bei Rasenfläche wenn die beiden nicht jedes Jahr wieder kommen ;-)

Aber trotzdem vielen dank für den Hinweis


----------



## Teichfreund77 (4. Apr. 2019)

Die Folie am oberen Bereich die nun der Sonne ausgesetzt ist sollte wieder mit Kies oder einer Uffermatte geschützt werden.
Den Schlamm kannst entfernen, aber wie Ida schon schrieb würde ich noch etwas warten.
Um Algen richtig zu bekämpfen brauchst du Pflanzen die Nährstoffe binden.

Schatten wie du schon geschrieben hast wäre auch eine gute Idee.


----------

